# IPhone with no headphone or mic jack? Oy freaking veh.



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 29, 2016)

These may be fake pictures, but NO.


----------



## lpuser (Jun 29, 2016)

... unfortunately these images may be real. And nobody seems to care. I have had a few discussions about how I feel having an iPhone without a standard headphone jack, but I am tired to hearing all those "Bluetooth is sooo great" statements. Having to use such an adapter just to plugin in my headphones (and loosing the ability to charge the iPhone at the same time) makes me not wanna have one.

P.S.: Some insiders tell me that Apple tries to promote Beats BT headphones with this step and that sounds pretty plausible to me.


----------



## phil_wc (Jun 29, 2016)

I think most of the audio people don't like this move of iPhone. I don't like it too.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 29, 2016)

its this move and also the new macOS release making 2009 and older macs obsolete that I hate apple for. And I think with google and Samsung making as good or better products will make apple go down in relevance.
people moving to Cubase/ableton in pcs and also premiere pro being the togo app for video instead of FCP will soon make apple the digidesign of the audio world.

apple is only caring about iphones and ipads and they obviously not taking care of macpros or regular copmuters.
that strategy is going to bite them because Samsung and other brands are open to google os and they can make better smartphones in a faster lifecycle. its not like windows days of only os for biz vs art/enthusiants that made apple have a following and then hit big with iphone. its been many years and many smartphones like it. so they slowly turning to a predictable-non new stuff type of company. 

that plan of making it Beats by dre the main headset makes completely "apple" sense.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 29, 2016)

The Beats headphones my daughter was given for Christmas a couple of years ago are the single worst audio product I've ever encountered, possibly the worst product in any category. My first jobs before going to college were in stereo stores in 1975, so that's going back a long time. I'm not kidding when I say that $3.50 iPhone headset clones from eBay sound better than the $90 Beats ones!

The Apple Earpods are very good, by the way - it's not like I'm just fuming out my rear end. Not supporting old Macs with the latest OS X, what can you do.

Anyway, I'm not going to be in a hurry to trade in my current iPhone if this is true. Plus I'm very offended that Tim Cook held a fundraiser for Paul Ryan.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh come on guys when have bluetooth headphones ever been worse than audio jack ones kappa


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 29, 2016)

Zhao, that's not the issue as far as I'm concerned, although there probably is some sound quality loss with Bluetooth due to the additional compression.

The big thing is that there are millions of excellent headphones in the world that need the wired connection. I'm head over heels madly in love with my Bose Quiet Comfort 3s, for example; they totally change the experience of flying. Why would I want to spend another $350 for Bluetooth ones?

Second, there's only one Lightning connector. If it's being used for headphones (as in the pictures I posted), you can't listen while charging the phone.

Hopefully the rumors are false and those pictures are fake.


----------



## lux (Jun 29, 2016)

Even if those pictures are true I dont think they will remove the classic plug, as it would isolate the iPhone even more from other brands and manifacturers. 

I think that, once the latency thing is gone, there will be a massive migration from iOs devices to Android ones in the musicians world. I personally have two iOs devices only because of latency and the many music apps available. But, that said, I would get easily rid of all the absurd limitations of working with apple mobile devices if I had a chance.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 29, 2016)

It's at a point where they need to remove it to make better use of the space and make it thinner. Personally I'd be fine with having to carry a lightning to 3.5mm adapter. Most people using the iPhone on a daily basis don't use headphones with it and if you do, you need to carry your headphones anyways so a little adapter won't make much or a difference. Even I barely use headphones with it nowadays. Mostly just when I'm travelling.


----------



## rpaillot (Jun 30, 2016)

Those lightning connectors are so easily broken. Bad idea ...


----------



## lpuser (Jun 30, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Oh come on guys when have bluetooth headphones ever been worse than audio jack ones kappa



Maybe a little googling around and reading would have given the answer:
http://stereos.about.com/od/Wireless/fl/What-You-Might-Not-Know-About-Bluetooth.htm
http://lifehacker.com/does-bluetooth-audio-still-suck-1505063323

Professional audio people will (at the moment) not appreciate BT audio.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 30, 2016)

lpuser said:


> Maybe a little googling around and reading would have given the answer:
> http://stereos.about.com/od/Wireless/fl/What-You-Might-Not-Know-About-Bluetooth.htm
> http://lifehacker.com/does-bluetooth-audio-still-suck-1505063323
> 
> Professional audio people will (at the moment) not appreciate BT audio.


Thus the sarcasm...


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 30, 2016)

There was article I read recently that said classic Ipods are going on Ebay for very good prices right now. Perhaps this is one of the reasons ?

I wonder if SJ is rolling in his grave ?



Zhao Shen said:


> Thus the sarcasm...


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 9, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Thus the sarcasm...


Spreading knowledge of kappa to the more curmudgeonly corners of the Internet can be thankless work.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 9, 2016)

On topic, I had a chance to get in on Sprint's iPhone for life (trade up to new latest iPhone each year when it comes out) deal for what would have worked out to $5 a month with nothing down up front. It made a lot of sense from a cost standpoint and also for the synergies from using a MacBook Pro as my main computer. All Apple would need to do to make this a slam dunk decision (for everyone, but especially for me) is to keep iterating without breaking anything important, but the only rumor that's been consistently reaffirmed has been them betraying the headphone jack, and it makes me furious. 
Long story short, I got a Galaxy S7, and it's great.


----------

